# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  tanya 1 ton air = ?? Liter

## Pratama

kalo 1 ton air itu berapa liter ??

----------


## edwin

> kalo 1 ton air itu berapa liter ??


1000 Liter om

----------


## S03k3tIj0

> kalo 1 ton air itu berapa liter ??


tergantung airnya om....  ::  
kalo air tawar ya kira2 1ton 1000liter
kalo air laot ya kira2 1ton 1025liter
CMIIW

----------


## Rizal61

pasti pas kan Om?  ::

----------


## f4is4l

Kalo air laut dicampur air tawar..?  ::

----------


## TNTWiharto

Kalo ada ikannya 10 ekor ?...

----------


## Gom 7rait

Berat jenis [bj];
- air tawar = 1 kg/lt
- air laut = ± 1.03 kg/lt

Lt = Kg / bj
(Lt) = [1000 kg] / [1 kg/lt]

(Lt)air 1 ton = 1000 Lt. = 1 m3 = 1 cubic 

 ::   ::

----------


## wen

> pasti pas kan Om?


hanya H2O (air murni tanpa ada kandungan mineral) yg benar2 pas, kalo ada kandungan mineral yg bj nya lbh berat dr O2 or H2 sdh pasti 1000L lebih dr 1 ton. Sebenarnya volume cairan di ukur dlm satuan liter, gallon,barrel, oz  dll. sedangkan kg/ton, pound, ounce, stone dll lbh utk benda padat/ mass. Dikarenakan dlm dunia fisika umum diketahui 1kg adalah 1liter air pd suhu ruangan (semakin dingin akan lbh ringan, smakin panas akan lbh berat) maka umum digunakan istilah ton dlm menentukan ukuran air, karena walaupun ada kandungan mineral yg tinggi spt air laut bedanya sedikit sekali +- 3%, air tanah < 1%. Kt  menentukan kapasitas air kolam/bak berdasarkan dimensi panjangxlebarxtinggi ini sdh tepat, jd bak dgn dimensi 1x1x1m diisi dgn cairan apapun pasti isinya 1000L hanya berat yg beda.   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Rizal61
> 
> pasti pas kan Om? 
> 
> 
> hanya H2O (air murni tanpa ada kandungan mineral) yg benar2 pas, kalo ada kandungan mineral yg bj nya lbh berat dr O2 or H2 sdh pasti 1000L lebih dr 1 ton. Sebenarnya volume cairan di ukur dlm satuan liter, gallon,barrel, oz  dll. sedangkan kg/ton, pound, ounce, stone dll lbh utk benda padat/ mass. Dikarenakan dlm dunia fisika umum diketahui 1kg adalah 1liter air pd suhu ruangan (semakin dingin akan lbh ringan, smakin panas akan lbh berat) maka umum digunakan istilah ton dlm menentukan ukuran air, karena walaupun ada kandungan mineral yg tinggi spt air laut bedanya sedikit sekali +- 3%, air tanah < 1%. Kt  menentukan kapasitas air kolam/bak berdasarkan dimensi panjangxlebarxtinggi ini sdh tepat, jd bak dgn dimensi 1x1x1m diisi dgn cairan apapun pasti isinya 1000L hanya berat yg beda.


No need to argue Bro Wen, that why we go through berat jenis. Just 4 fun, isn't it ha..ha..ha  ::

----------


## matakasih2009

> Originally Posted by Pratama
> 
> kalo 1 ton air itu berapa liter ??
> 
> 
> 1000 Liter om


itu air semua ya om?

----------

